# Where to get insulin on the road?



## CaptCook (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello, a friend of mine from my hometown is looking to start traveling the country, but is unsure as to how best to acquire insulin for his diabetes, as he requires irregular doses. He will not have the money to pay full price once he leaves his home state and will lose Medicaid benefits as well. I am not diabetic and could offer little help because I'm not familiar with programs and organizations that might offer that sort of help.

What sort of experience have y'all had with this type of situation, and what sort of advice should I give him?


----------



## loathsomeginger (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm no expert but I'm very doubtful that there are nonprofit organizations/charities all over the country that would give a vagabond free insulin and supplies other than going to an emergency room where they're legally obligated to provide treatment. I imagine stocking up on a large supply of insulin before hitting the road would be a good bet if that's feasible.


----------



## Jsh (Mar 29, 2017)

I traveled with a guy that hit the local ER anytime he needed insulin. As long as hes not needing daily treatments I don't see why this wouldn't work.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 31, 2017)

CaptCook said:


> Hello, a friend of mine from my hometown is looking to start traveling the country, but is unsure as to how best to acquire insulin for his diabetes, as he requires irregular doses. He will not have the money to pay full price once he leaves his home state and will lose Medicaid benefits as well. I am not diabetic and could offer little help because I'm not familiar with programs and organizations that might offer that sort of help.
> 
> What sort of experience have y'all had with this type of situation, and what sort of advice should I give him?



Walmart has a dirt cheap generic daytime (short acting) insulin that I believe is over the counter. If you need nighttime long acting I don't think I'd travel that shits like $300 a box. Relying on charities would be a scary prospect. Homeless shelters would might know the best place. The one in Lawrence is paid for my Rx back in the day.u

I wouldn't give up healthcare (if I had it) to go anywhere. My advice is to stay home or take short trips near home. I'm gonna be in a wheelchair soon due to lack of healthcare.


----------

